# Yellow bellys



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

Ive got a pond that seems to be packed with alot of 3-4'' yellow bellys.Ive only seen two bass.I also put a few in last fall.lots of bluegills and a few crappie.Ive caught alot of the lil yb;s out.But im sure theres still a ton in there.Whats the best way to get rid of them?Stock abunch of bass or put in some good sized channels or flatheads?Thanks for your help..jimmy


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It's most efficient to just catch them out with rod and reel.


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

im sure theres too many and too small of ones to be doin that forever.Wont the bass and cats eat them?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Not near as fast as you can catch them.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

If you feel there are that many of them and they are easy to locate you could also try a cast net. You may be able to up your numbers, especially if they are 3-4". Those would be real bait stealers. Hopefully you already have a good number of predators available in the pond. Putting in extra preadators would just result in the need to remove some of them down the line as well. I would stick with netting and catching.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Electro-shocking...??? Seems like it'll work.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i know many Flathead fishermen who would gladly come and catch or trap all of them out for you, including myself!


----------



## EyeCatchN (Jan 3, 2008)

Would love to have an invite to catch some for Big River Flatheads!!!


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

Thats what I was doing last year.Catching them and giving them to paylakers I know.So anyone wanna trade?Some yellowbellys for some flatheads?lol


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

Hook N Book said:


> Electro-shocking...??? Seems like it'll work.


Lol...If I had a electro-shocking unit id be all over it.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

dinkbuster1 said:


> i know many Flathead fishermen who would gladly come and catch or trap all of them out for you, including myself!


yea....im sure that if your in a area that has alot of ppl that flat head fish will be glad to come fish some out for you....i'd even go as far as putting a few flatties in there it will take awhile but sooner or later they will be fished out or ate


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> i'd even go as far as putting a few flatties in there it will take awhile but sooner or later they will be fished out or ate


So will every other fish in the pond. Putting flatheads in there would be a BAD idea.


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

Rather have to put Bluegills in than catch these dumb yellowbellys.


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

I've seen this happen in a few ponds over a time period.depending on the size of your pond,the yellowbellies will take over,and they can severely damage a fishing hole.2 ponds i used to fish,about 1&1/2 acre apiece ended up with no fish but yb's after some time.they will eat anything in their sight,and if you have ever seen the clouds of smaller fish swimming together you will understand why.i do believe the cast net theory might work great,but if this is a good fishing hole you should probably talk to some fish management experts and get them under control as quickly as possible.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

If you've got a bullhead infestation, and the pond seems in disrepair, I'de highly recommend considering killing the entire pond off. Rotenone, the active chemical in many piscicide (fish killing "chemicals"), does the job quite well. Most chemicals containing rotenone are restricted use, and you'll need a professional to apply it. The products you find containing it, arn't so much chemicals as they are naturally derived components... regardless it will kill out any fish in a pond applied correctly.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

you're no all talking about our Yellow Belly (Golden Perch) are you???Pete

http://images.google.com.au/imgres?...&prev=/images?q=Golden+Perch&gbv=2&hl=en&sa=G


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

haha no hazmail, we're talking about yellow or black bullheads. Yellow belly's just a ******* word use'ed for'em 


Here's a picture of one though..


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

Fishman said:


> haha no hazmail, we're talking about yellow or black bullheads. Yellow belly's just a ******* word use'ed for'em
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of one though..


Thats the culprit...Got a pond full of them.Guess Ill just keep trying to catch them all with worm and bobber...Wonder if I set a trot line?lol


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I would seriously give the cast net or even better yet a long seine a try. You could probably corral an awful lot of them with a 20 foot seine. Get a small boat or perhaps two and trapping them in the shallows. If you find them tightly schooled you may catch more in a single swipe than you will catch in several days of fishing.


----------



## fishinfool21 (Jan 8, 2008)

try using fish traps like 
http://growersupply.com/mo502fitr.html

you could also use the minnow traps and cut the holes a little bigger


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Rotenone or completely draining your pond and letting it dry completely for several weeks are about your only choices. Lowering the pond until only a small amount of water remains then using the rotenone would likely be the most cost effective approach and will be the fastest way to get your fishery back in shape.


----------

